# Fort Stewart 2017 Hunt Complete



## IFLY4U (Mar 7, 2017)

We just finished our annual Ft Stewart hog hunt and had a great time. We enjoyed a lot of fellowship, good food, and hog hunting. Our group consisted of 9 hunters and everyone had multiple chances to kill a hog but probably need to spend some time at the range before next years hunt. We killed 15 hogs in total and our two newest hunters killed the most. The roads were good and we only got stuck once. The rivers were at their normal stages so we did not have any problems finding a place to hunt. The post is sticking firm on the 72 hour registration and we had plenty of company from the game wardens. At one point, we had to pull one of them out of the mud. If you decide to hunt the post, read the rules and abide by them. The hunting is too good to screw it up by doing something that would get you suspended or barred from the installation. Weapons used ranged from .22 magnums to .300 WSMs and I think that shot placement is more critical than the caliber you decide to use. I have read a lot of comments about hog trapping reducing the numbers on post and frankly, we saw more hogs this year than any of our previous hunts. Good luck and put some pork in the freezer.
Gary


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats on a great hunt and a great time!


----------



## cwa1104sab (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks like an incredible time ! Congrats


----------



## robert carter (Mar 8, 2017)

Good job and good pics. I have been two evenings and 1 morning and was pigs every time with my longbow. Killed a big boar. They are there you just gotta get after`m.RC


----------

